# بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس - تمهيد



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2012)

*بحث عن الإيمان في أصول معناه ومفهومه الصحيح في الكتاب المقدس 
أولاً: تمهيـــــــــــد

*​ نرى المؤمنين عبر الأجيال والعصور يشهدون لإيمانهم الظاهر في حياتهم العملية ويدونون اختباراتهم مع الله، وأعظم تلك الشهادات والاختبارات نجدها في الكتاب المقدس نفسه، في كلا عهديه، القديم والجديد..
ونجد في تلك الشهادات الأمينة والصادقة، إعلان عن إيمان صادق وحقيقي حي، إيمان مُعاش في واقع الحياة اليومية، بل وعامل بالمحبة، ونجد أن المؤمنين بالله في الكتاب المقدس، قد كشفوا لنا أن الإيمان بالله ليس موضوع بحث علمي قابل للفحص كاكتشاف نجم في أعلى السماء، أو كالاكتشافات العلمية التي تحتاج لبرهان الفحص بالتجربة المعملية والفكر البشري بحسب المنطق الإنساني والفلسفي، بل الإيمان بالله خبرة الخاطي الضعيف الذي يثق في الله نجاته وخلاصه من ظلمة الفساد والشرور الذي يتبعها الموت، وهو أيضاً - لكل من يسير مع الله - خبرة حياتية معاشة في الزمن بكل معاناته وآلامه وضيقاته التي لا تنتهي...  

والخبرة هُنا – بالطبع – معتمده على الاستعلان، أي إعلان الله عن ذاته واستعلان شخصه كإله حي وحضور مُحيي يظهر ذاته ليُعطي حياة ومعرفة حسب الحق باستنارة الذهن وانفتاحه على شخصه المهوب المخوف والمملوء مجداً... 

ومن هذا المنطلق نرى إن الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علم ولا كتاب فلسفة، إنما هوَّ مجموعة شهادات[1] لعمل الله في البشر وتدوين لاختباراتهم اليومية مع الله، لذلك يجب علينا أن نبحث عن ما يقوله الكتاب المقدس عن الله لنؤمن به، ولا نبحث عن براهين عقلية وإثباتات فكرية، لأن الله غير قابل للفحص أو الخضوع للعقل البشري المخلوق!! 

بل يجب أن ننفتح بكل أبعاد كياننا على ما اختبره المؤمنين بالله وما دوّنوه في الأسفار المقدسة. ثم نعود لأنفسنا ونرى أن هذا الاختبار يتجاوب مع اختبارانا الشخصي ومع ما في أعماقنا من تطلّعات، وذلك لكي نعرف هل نحن قريبين أم بعيدين عن هذه الخبرة ومعرفة الله الحقيقية، والتي قد نتوهم أن لنا هذه المعرفة الحقيقية لله ونحن في تمام البعد عنها، لأن الكثيرين يتصورون أنهم قريبين من الله ولهم علاقة خاصة معه وكلها تعتمد على الجسديات والحسيات والمعجزات والخوارق الفائقة الطبيعة، ولكن ليس فيها مُلك الله ولا حضوره الخاص ولا خبرة لقاءه كإله حي مُحيي ومُقيم النفس من موت الخطية ويعطيها باسمه حياة لتدخل في علاقة شركة حية فيها فرح كامل بلقاء الرب المُحيي... 

وما هيَّ تطلعاتنا التي نتطلع إليها في أعماق قلوبنا من الداخل !!!؟ إلا اللانهاية أي الخلود والحياة الدائمة التي ترتفع فوق محنة الموت ويصبح ليس لها أي قوة، لأن الموت ليس هو حقٌ علينا (كما هو شائع عند الناس)، بل الحياة هي الحق وهي التي نتطلع إليها بكل اشتياق قلوبنا، أي أن تطلعاتنا هيَّ لله الحي، لا بل هيَّ الله نفسه، الله الذي هوَّ بشخصه النور والطريق والحياة الأبدية، هوَّ الألف والياء، هوَّ المبدأ والغاية، هوَّ قوة المحبة المتدفقة التي تحصرنا وتشدنا إليها بقوة تفوق الوصف أو الشرح: (ليس شيئاً من النطق يستطيع أن يحد لجة محبتك للبشر) (القداس الأغريغوري)  


 (1) ما هوَّ الإيمان: 
الإيمان هوَّ علاقة خاصة شخصية مع الله، ويقول القديس مكسيموس المعترف: (ما من سبيل إلى عقد علاقة بين الإنسان والله إلا بالإيمان. فالإيمان قوة. انه قوة خاصة توحّد الإنسان المؤمن والله الذي يؤمن به، توحيداً مباشراً كاملاً يفوق الطبيعة البشرية)
فالإيمان ليس علاقة عقلية وحسب. فالشياطين أيضاً قد يكون لهم مثل هذا الإيمان (يعقوب 2: 19). إنما الإيمان هوَّ ارتباط حياة بحياة ومصير بمصير، وهذا الارتباط يطال الشخص البشري بكاملة (جسد ونفس وروح) بما يفوق الإدراك أو الفحص. 
لذلك يرى الآباء القديسين أن الإيمان لا يكون حقيقياً إلا إذا شمل الشخص كله وحوَّله إلى صورة حقيقية للرب يسوع له المجد. 

بالإيمان لا يعتنق المسيحي عقيدة مجرّدة، بل يتّحد بأشخاص أحياء[2]،بحضور حقيقي.[3] 
والإيمان هوَّ جواب الإنسان على دعوة شخصية يكشف له فيها كل من الآب والابن والروح القدس عن ذاته شخصاً حياً وحضوراً محيياً. 
وجواب المؤمن أي جواب الإيمان على تلك الدعوة هوَّ أن يرتمي في أحضان كل من الآب والابن والروح القدس ليغرف من بحر حضور الله كما كشف عن ذاته. 

فالإيمان المسيحي، ليس تحليلاً فكرياً ومنطوق نظريات وأفكار ودروس، إنما هوَّ قبول حياة الله فينا واتحادنا به في سر التقوى والمحبة، أي أنه هوَّ دخولنا في حياة الأقانيم الإلهية[4]، وعندما يتلو المؤمن قانون الإيمان لا يكتفي بترداد كلمات، بل يغرق في بحر الحياة الأبدية، يغرق في بحر الحب الإلهي، يغرق في بحر النور المُشرق فيعرف مجد الله في وجه يسوع ويغرف منه ويشبع.. [ لأن الله الذي قال أن يُشرق نور من ظلمة هو الذي أشرق في قلوبنا لإنارة معرفة مجد الله في وجه يسوع المسيح ] (2كورنثوس 4: 6)  

+ والإيمان الحي الحقيقي الأصيل دائماً يتجاوز الحياة النفسية القائمة على الانفعالات العاطفية العابرة التي تنتهي حتماً بزوال المؤثر، فأحياناً يتأثر الإنسان بعظة أو كلمة باندفاع عاطفي وسرعان ما يُطفأ لأنه مجرد مؤثر خارجي زائل، فهذه العاطفة دائماً تفتقر إلى العمق والأصالة. 


فما هوَّ هذا العمق؟ هوَّ كيان الإنسان نفسه.
 وما هيَّ الأصالة؟ أصالة الوحدة مع الله والكنيسة.
وكمثال على ما نقول: تذكرنا الليتورجيا بالراقدين وبالأحياء أيضاً. هذه الذكرى تُمارس في سرّ الإفخارستيا بالإيمان الحي، وليست هيَّ مجرد تذكر الأحداث والكلمات وإنجازات الأحباء ومشاكلهم وقداستهم، إنما هيَّ ذكرى نابعة من حقيقة وجودية، حقيقة وحدتنا مع هؤلاء الأشخاص في خبرة جديدة، وهي خبرة تحوّل كياننا البشري إلى كيان جديد أي الكنيسة جسد المسيح الحي. ونحن الذين ربطتنا وحدة المصير مع هؤلاء القديسين في الكيان الجديد، المسيح أي الكنيسة، لا نتذكرهم على أساس حياة نفسية انفعالية بمجرد تأثر عابر بحياتهم أو افتخارنا أننا معهم طائفياً ، وإنما لأننا معهم – فعلاً – قد تحولنا إلى أشخاص على صورة الله خالق كل الأشياء والذي خلق الإنسان لا لكي تكون له شخصية منفردة متقوقعة على ذاتها في وحدتها الخاصة، بل يكون لهُ كيان جديد أي كنيسة بها أشخاص منفتحين بالمحبة بعضهم على بعض، ومتحدين بالإيمان الواحد الحي الحقيقي، وهذه ليست مسألة ننفعل بها وإنما حقيقة نحياها ونمارسها في كل الأوقات، حينما نتقابل في اجتماعاتنا، وفي ليتورجياتنا، وفي إفخارستياتنا وأيضاً في مخادعنا وفي كل أمور حياتنا 

[ لذلك نحن أيضا إذ لنا سحابة من الشهود مقدار هذه محيطة بنا لنطرح كل ثقل والخطية المحيطة بنا بسهولة ولنحاضر بالصبر في الجهاد الموضوع أمامنا ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع الذي من أجل السرور الموضوع أمامه احتمل الصليب مستهينا بالخزي فجلس في يمين عرش الله.. 
وماذا أقول أيضا لأنه يعوزني الوقت إن أخبرت عن جدعون وباراق وشمشون ويفتاح وداود وصموئيل والأنبياء الذين بالإيمان قهروا ممالك، صنعوا براً، نالوا مواعيد، سدوا أفواه أسود، أطفأوا قوة النار، نجوا من حد السيف، تقووا من ضعف، صاروا أشداء في الحرب، هزموا جيوش غرباء، أخذت نساء أمواتهن بقيامة، وآخرون عذبوا ولم يقبلوا النجاة لكي ينالوا قيامة أفضل، و آخرون تجربوا في هُزءٍ وجلد، ثم في قيود أيضاً وحبس، رجموا، نشروا، جربوا، ماتوا قتلا بالسيف، طافوا في جلود غنم وجلود معزى، مُعتازين، مكروبين، مُذلين، وهم لم يكن العالم مستحقا لهم، تائهين في براري وجبال ومغاير وشقوق الأرض، فهؤلاء كلهم مشهوداً لهم بالإيمان، لم ينالوا الموعد إذ سبق الله فنظر لنا شيئاً أفضل لكي لا يكملوا بدوننا ] (عبرانيين 12: 1-2، 11: 32-39) 
____________________________

 [1] طبعاً الكتاب المقدس ليس مجموعة شهادات فقط بل هوَّ أكثر بكثير من هذا هوّ في الأساس كلمة الله وتحمل أيضاً مجموعة شهادات لعمل الله.
[2] المقصود اتحدنا بجسد المسيح الحي فوق الزمان أي اتحادنا بجميع القديسين الذين يشتركون في الإيمان الواحد والمنضمين لجسم الكنيسة عبر الزمان والمكان. 
[3] وهذا ما نختبره في صلاتنا وفي القداس إذ نشعر بحضور حقيقي لله بشخصه وجميع القديسين الذين يشاركوننا الصلاة. 
[4] ليس المقصود أننا نتحول لله أو نقتحم الأقانيم- حاشا- بل المقصود هوَّ قبول دعوة الله القائمة على مبادرة حبه لنا إذ قد تجسد وجعلنا واحداً معهُ وأعطانا حق الاتحاد على أساس أنه منحة منه وعطية خاصة للبشر إذ قد أعطانا جسده ودمه مأكل ومشرب حق..  

_____يتبـــــــــع_____​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

عجبني استاذي الموضوع
ومتابعه 
ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
​


----------



## aymonded (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ويبارك حياتك يا محبوبة ربنا يسوع والقديسين
كوني في ملء النعمة وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## amgd beshara (26 أكتوبر 2012)

بحث روحي رائع و عميق 
متاببع اكيد 
و ربنا يتمم عملك و يزيدك من كل نعمة


----------



## aymonded (26 أكتوبر 2012)

يوحنا المصري قال:


> بحث روحي رائع و عميق
> متاببع اكيد
> و ربنا يتمم عملك و يزيدك من كل نعمة



ويهبك عمق اتساع الإيمان الحي العامل بالمحبة
كن مُعافي في روح قيامة يسوع وبره آمين فآمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (26 أكتوبر 2012)

aymonded قال:


> بل يجب أن ننفتح بكل أبعاد كياننا على ما اختبره المؤمنين بالله وما دوّنوه في الأسفار المقدسة. ثم نعود لأنفسنا ونرى أن هذا الاختبار يتجاوب مع اختبارانا الشخصي ومع ما في أعماقنا من تطلّعات، وذلك لكي نعرف هل نحن قريبين أم بعيدين عن هذه الخبرة ومعرفة الله الحقيقية، والتي قد نتوهم أن لنا هذه المعرفة الحقيقية لله ونحن في تمام البعد عنها، .
> 
> _____يتبـــــــــع_____​



إفرض إفرض إنى من هؤلاء الموهومين 
طيب أعرف إزاى إنى موهومة  ؟


----------



## aymonded (26 أكتوبر 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> إفرض إفرض إنى من هؤلاء الموهومين
> طيب أعرف إزاى إنى موهومة  ؟



سلام لشسخصك العزيز
معرفة الوهم من الحقيقة تحدده الوصية، بمعنى هل أنا بحيا الوصية مثلما عاش بيها القديسين وملامح الخبرة والشركة مع الله ظاهره في حياتي مثلهم والا مجرد انفعال نفسي ومشاعر متقلبه، لأن الرب قال من يحبني يحفظ وصاياي، ووصاياه ليست ثقيلة، ولو الإنسان شعر أن الوصية ثقيلة غير قادر على تنفيذها وبيشعر فقط بالانفعال النفسي بدون أن يحيا عملياً في حياته بتوبة مستمرة ويحب الصلاة وينمو فيها ويحب الإنجيل ويحيا بالوصية وشركة الكنيسة بشغف ورغبة وحب، إذن فهو يحيا في وهم أنه يعرف الله ولكنه لم يتعدى كلام نظري ويخدع نفسه، فالحَكَم في الموضوع والفيصل هو الوصية التي تحكم على قلب الإنسان، ويتضح الإيمان في الثقة في قوة الله، لأن الرب قال: بدوني لا تقدروا أن تفعلوا شيئاً، فأن أتكل الإنسان على الله في الحياة بالوصية وتظهر قوته فيه فأن هذا يُظهر أن هذا الإنسان يحيا لله بصدق ولا يحيا في وهم الاعتقاد والفكر ... أرجو أن أكون وضحت هذه النقطة بتركيز واختصار، كوني في ملء نعمة الله وفرح الروح القدس آمين
​


----------



## candy shop (26 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يا ايمن حقيقى رائع 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله 

متابعه ​


----------



## aymonded (26 أكتوبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> الله يا ايمن حقيقى رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
> 
> متابعه ​



ويُبارك حياتك أختي العزيزة
فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة تملأ حياتك أفراح أبدية لا تزول
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 أكتوبر 2012)

بجد موضوع رائع جدا 
ودايما بنتعلم منك 
ميرسى ليك ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## aymonded (27 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع جدا
> ودايما بنتعلم منك
> ميرسى ليك ربنا يباركك ​



ويبارك حياتك ويهبنا كلنا معاً قوة حياة الإيمان الحي الظاهر في حياتنا العملية آمين
​


----------



## elamer1000 (27 أكتوبر 2012)

*بجد ربنا يباركك*

*دايما متميز*

*+++*
​


----------



## aymonded (28 أكتوبر 2012)

elamer1000 قال:


> *بجد ربنا يباركك*
> 
> *دايما متميز*
> 
> ...



ويبارك حياتك أخي الحبيب
 فقط صلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً
 كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع راائع جدا و عميق-- الرب يباركك  اشكرك


----------



## aymonded (30 أكتوبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع راائع جدا و عميق-- الرب يباركك  اشكرك


ربنا يخليكي وصلي من أجلي كثيراً جداً
النعمة تملأ حياتك أفراح سماوية لا تزول
​


----------



## انت شبعي (5 أكتوبر 2013)

موضوع رائع و مذول فيه مجهود كبير
شكرا استاذي الغالي
الرب يفرح قلبك بنعمته
متابعة مع حضرتك


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (5 أكتوبر 2013)

فعلا ربنا يباركك ويزيدك من مواهب الروح القدس​


----------



## aymonded (5 أكتوبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتكم ويهبكم كل نعمة وفرح في الروح القدس
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
كونوا معافين
​


----------



## رانيا الجوهرى (6 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرااااااا على الموضوع


----------



## aymonded (6 أكتوبر 2013)

فقط صلي لأجلي؛ النعمة تكون معك كل حين آمين
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أكتوبر 2013)

[/SIZEسعادتى بحضرتك لا توصف
نحتاج الى المزيد من هذه الجرعات الايمانية
الرب يحفظك ويباركك


----------



## aymonded (6 أكتوبر 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> [/SIZEسعادتى بحضرتك لا توصف
> نحتاج الى المزيد من هذه الجرعات الايمانية
> الرب يحفظك ويباركك




ويبارك حياتك أبي الحبيب، فقط لنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض
كن معافي باسم الرب إلهنا آمين
​


----------



## AdmanTios (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*سلمت يمينك و دام صليب خدمتك أستاذي الحبيب
موضوع رائع و مُتكامل يدعو للتأمُل و التفكر بما تركُه
لنا شخص فادينا الصالح من أعمال صالحة كمُحب للبشر

و تذكرت علي الفور تلاميذ رب المجد حينما كانوا يُعاينوه
شخصياً " كعريس " و لم يُعاينوا الكنيسة " كعروس " وقتها
و بالإيمان القوي الراسخ الأبدي بالمسيح آمنوا بما لم يُعاينوه

درس و تأمُل رائع ........ سلمت يمينك أستاذي
رب المجد يُبارك عمل يديك و كل عمل يُمجد أسمُه القدوس
*


----------



## aymonded (7 أكتوبر 2013)

إلهنا الحي يهبنا قوة حياة الإيمان الصحيح آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (17 سبتمبر 2016)

*للرفع
*​


----------

